# HP Officejet 6500A Plus Wireless - FAX-Betrieb



## Netzwerkidi (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

es gibt Probleme mit dem FAX-Betrieb des Office Jets.

Das Gerät benutzt an einer Versatel-DSL-Box die linke Buchse (links: Nebenstelle, mitte: Telefon, rechts: Anfrufbeantworter) mit dem mitgelieferten (ziemlich kurzen) Kabel. 

Momentan können nur Faxe gesendet aber keine empfangen werden.

Mit einem Verlängerungskabel, was inzwischen nicht mehr verfügbar ist, ging es noch in beide Richtungen, also Senden und Empfangen.

Mit einem inzwischen zugekauften längeren TAE N-Kabel (kein Verlängerungskabel!) besteht dasselbe Problem: Senden ok, Empfangen nicht ok.

Hat jemand einen Tipp, woran es liegen könnte?

Grüße
IDI


----------

